# Pepco with 5881 - 220$ - Montréal



## Patrice Brousseau (Aug 12, 2020)

Looks like a really good deal!









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice project. PTFM open-loads at 460VDC, with a 5881 should be good for 8-10W...datasheet shows 11.3W @ 350VDC plate.


----------



## Patrice Brousseau (Aug 12, 2020)

For what it’s worth, I have a Pine Pepco Model 811 and despite the comments I’ve seen (here maybe?), this little amp sounds really good. Really hack guitar player myself so take it with a grain of salt...


----------

